# replacement engine for 2146 14hp Cub Cadet



## Steve Baunach (Apr 2, 2019)

Purchased from dealer 19 years ago, having almost 500 hrs with never a problem, now have leaking oil due to cracked block. Finding replacement engine has been a challenge, and calls to Cub Cadet technical support didn't help. Although I have no evidence, repair guys says it was likely due to mouse nesting and heating up engine temp to crack case.
Does anyone have a suggested new replacement engine that could be compatible?
I hate to part with this tractor, but if no new engines are available, then I will reluctantly deal with reality and upgrade to comparable tractor.


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

What kind of engine is on it now. Verticle or horizontal shaft?

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

Go tractor data they have info on cub cadet. Not sure your model but if it's 19 yo is a 2146 that would be a linamor motor horizontal shaft. Depending on shaft size there are a lot of options for a replacement engine, Kohler, Briggs and Stratton, even Honda, even harbor freight. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

I see you did mention it's a 2146 you can go to MTD products/ manuals and download an owners manual for that lists the original engine. I believe llamar was made by or for Onan.

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Steve Baunach (Apr 2, 2019)

have linamar 13A-224F100, cheched manual, but not seeing shaft size

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

Should be able to see end of shaft most likely 1 inch 

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Steve Baunach (Apr 2, 2019)

Steve Baunach said:


> have linamar 13A-224F100, cheched manual, but not seeing shaft size
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tractor Forum mobile app


have manual, but could not find shaft size









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

When you lift the hood you should be able to get to pulley on engine and measure the end

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

Enginel listed on eBay item number 323703026643 for $350

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

Might have to take bolt out to see end of shaft

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## bhayden (Jul 29, 2017)

You're talking about a pretty old machine to be investing a lot of money (and time) into. I'm surprised the weak link was the engine and not the transmission. Anyway, if the HF offering will work that's about as much as I'd be willing to spend. If you don't like that option and really want to keep the machine I'd look for another used one for sale cheap that has a good motor and can be a treasure trove of spare parts going forward.


----------



## Steve Baunach (Apr 2, 2019)

sierrasam93614 said:


> Might have to take bolt out to see end of shaft
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


thaks for the advise. i went with a 2135, exact chassis, but Kohler engine, 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

